# Feiertagsberechnung



## OWiesbrock (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,

 sagt mal hat oder kennt einer einen schönen Code, der die deutschen Feiertage berechnen kann und das auch noch für die einzelnen Bundesländer? Habe bereits ein paar VB-Skripte gesehen, es aber nicht wirklich verstanden das Ganze auf Java umzumünzen.
 Ich wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.
 MfG

 OWiesbrock


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

diese Frage wurde schon mal hier im Form gestellt, jedoch finde ich den entsprechenden Thread nicht mehr...
im Prinzip ist das einzig Komplizierte an der Feiertagsberechnung die Gaußsche Osterformel: http://www.dagmar-mueller.de/wdz/html/feiertagsberechnung.html
von dort ausgehend kann man im Prinzip alle anderen Feiertage ganz leicht berechnen was jemandem mit grundlegenden Java Kenntnissen nicht schwer fallen sollte...

Alles andere kannst du ganz bequem aus irgendwelchen Flatfiles oder Datenbanktabellen auslesen....

Gruß Tom


----------



## OWiesbrock (25. Januar 2005)

Danke schön!
 Ach ja wenn ich in Deine Signatur gucke, guck doch mal über Google ob Du was von 'A Developer's notebook' findest. Das ist ein sehr gutes Hibernate Buch, mit dem ich mir das meiste beibringen konnte. Ansonsten empfehle ich noch für Eclipse die myEclipse-Erweiterung ( leider kommerziell aber jeden Cent wert!) unter http://www.myeclipseide.com


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Danke für die Tipp's ... hab das Developers Notebook und Hibernate in Action auf meinem Schreibtisch und auf dem Desktop findet sich auch ein myeclipse Link ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------

